# I miss Danny Fortson



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Anyone else miss Danny Fortson? 

The way he smiles and boosts the morale of his teammates, putting his arm around them and giving motivation. When he blocks out the defender and grabs an offensive rebound over a guy 4 inches taller then him. When he gets fed the ball down low, goes up for the layup, misses....grabs his own rebound...misses...grabs his own rebound again and gets fouled on the shot. The crowd is cheering, and he steps to the line where he was almost 90%, and he hits two free throws. The way he lights up the boxscore, responding to Shaq's trash talking remarks by scoring 15 points and and grabbing 10 rebounds last year against Shaq in a win against Miami. He follows that with a 18 point 10 rebound performance in another victory against the heat. 

Danny Fortson


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I honestly think pr0wler = Danny Fortson


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

pr0wler said:


> *Anyone else miss Danny Fortson?
> 
> The way he smiles, putting his arm around them *



So you have a thing for Danny Fortson?


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

that guys still alive?


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Never heard of him


----------



## Chairman Yao (Mar 31, 2006)

Danny Fortson or Bill Russull, who is a better fighter?


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is he now? I like him, even though he's usually too rough. Quality minutes as a rebounder.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did he die? I thought he was still punching people in the jaw for the Sonics.


----------



## KrispyKreme23 (Dec 22, 2003)

Ray Allen is staring at his *** in the first picture. That is how sexy Danny Fortson is.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

LoL @ this thread


----------



## Chair Yao Man (Mar 31, 2006)

A research said that 95% of men have "feeling" with other men.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Yao Chairman,Chair yao man,Chairman yao or whoever,please tell me how many accounts you have on these borads?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Actually I do kind of miss him :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You should work on your aim then


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Fortson ruined Zarko's career.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

CiMa said:


> Fortson ruined Zarko's career.


I wish it was Ginobili instead of Zarko. Hey, a fan can dream sometimes.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> So you have a thing for Danny Fortson?


He's a good looking guy and a great team motivator, in addition to being one of the most underrated players in the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Very suspect or gimmick poster. Either way, not admirable.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

How is posting about how much I miss my boy Danny Fortson suspect?


----------

